# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Τελικά θα πάρω αύριο το Cockatiel μου!!

## dio20_4

Μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο και λόγω μεγάλης τύχης βρήκα έναν φίλο που έχει  Cockatiel και θα μου δώσει ένα. Έχω ένα κλουβάκι 27x37x45 (στο περίπου  το μέτρησα). Είναι μικρό για Cockatiel?? Θα πρέπει να αγοράσω  μεγαλύτερο?? Πόσο να είναι το καινούριο κλουβί??

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ προκαταβολικά!!!!

----------


## vagelis76

*Cockatiels                                 50.5Χ50.8Χ60.9cm                     /  1.27 cm  έως  1.5875 cm
**Διαστάσεις κλουβιών*
Όσο μεγαλύτερο τόσο καλύτερο...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Με το καλό Διονύση περιμένουμε να το δούμε.

----------

